# Personalized T-shirt site design question



## lareezy (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello everyone. I am in the process of trying to setup a website selling personalized apparel. Does anyone know of a solution, or web design team that can create a site similar to Personalized T-Shirts and Hats - Customized Shirts at InkPixi ?

This was the only site I could find that functions the way I need my store to. I do not need software to allow users to design their own products, but instead, just to personalize my existing designs with their name. I need something that will allow the user to enter in their name and press enter, and then they can see the design updated with their name on it, as well as any other products that I have with that particular design. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated, and hopefully my post was not too confusing. But the site above functions exactly how I would like mine, so hopefully that clears things up. Thanks in advance. 
http://www.inkpixi.com/


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

To me it looks like it was custom made that site, but there is Deconetwork and Inksoft that can do that and more, at least I'm sure you can do it with Deconetwork.


----------



## lareezy (Nov 5, 2009)

tshirtsrus said:


> To me it looks like it was custom made that site, but there is Deconetwork and Inksoft that can do that and more, at least I'm sure you can do it with Deconetwork.



I went to the site but couldnt find any information on users being able to edit my already existing designs? For example, if I create a shirt that says "Andersons know how to party" , I would like the customer to be able to just change the name so that they can enter their own last name, and they would be able to see the changes on screen. 

Thanks for replying!


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

Look at this video Creating a decorated t-shirt with personalized text - YouTube


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

They use a custom PHP codebase to do this. It's actually very easy to do in PHP using a variety of PHP libraries that your webhost should have installed.

If you're not good at coding, I'd suggest talking to a local web developer to see what they would quote.

Basically, what they're doing is taking a few user input fields (HTML), passing that text to a PHP page, and that page is basically taking that text, applying a font, overlaying it on a PNG file, and then sending a new PNG/JPG file to the next page where the customer can preview it and buy it.

Really simple, IF you're good at PHP.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Go to this URL:

http://www.inkpixi.com/get_img.php?...v2h=10&v2c=54:72:99&v2re=1&v2ea=&v2ac=&v2hac=

And read the actual URL in the URL bar of your browser. You can actually "adjust" certain parts of the URL to make instant changes, and it displays as a JPG in your browser. Very simple.


----------



## lareezy (Nov 5, 2009)

treefox2118 said:


> Go to this URL:
> 
> http://www.inkpixi.com/get_img.php?...v2h=10&v2c=54:72:99&v2re=1&v2ea=&v2ac=&v2hac=
> 
> And read the actual URL in the URL bar of your browser. You can actually "adjust" certain parts of the URL to make instant changes, and it displays as a JPG in your browser. Very simple.


wow thanks for the breakdown. Do you happen to have a recommendation of a good web developer that could do this? I appreciate your response.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

My devs are in-house unfortunately.

The code isn't that difficult -- it's something even a relatively new coder could do in a weekend I bet.

I'd check some coders-for-hire sites. Post a request and take bids.

If we weren't slammed, I'd have my guys make an open source version. Alas they're busy til fall.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's the PHP command even:

PHP: imagettftext - Manual


----------



## Ontime (Feb 24, 2014)

My concern is that i do have a website I did myself using "Wordpress" and looking for someone to improve on it for me


----------



## oohpretty (Sep 9, 2011)

Probably a silly question but does this kind of functionality have a name, so when I approach a couple of local companies they know what I'm going on about


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I use WordPress for all my sites. Adding this code isn't difficult. Woocommerce + a form plugin.

Oohpretty: no idea what it's called. Look for someone with PHP GD skills. GD is the graphic design library part of PHP.


----------



## ektajain (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi lareeze, 

If you are still looking solution for your personalized tshirt site, then I would like to recommend that apart from Inksoft and Dekonetwork, there is one ecommerce tool available DesignNBuy which serve your purpose. This can be integrated on your site or designed customized as per your needs. You can also go for it's demo, so that you can understand it much better.


----------

